# kde4 fails at libglesv2: unknown type name 'GLDEBUGPROCARB'



## peterotoole (Mar 23, 2014)

After using GNU/Linux (mostly Gentoo) for 10 years I decided to try FreeBSD. So far I could'nt even install KDE4. I tried it several times and at the moment I have the following problem after adding 
	
	



```
WITH_NEW_XORG=yes
```
 to /etc/make.conf. I am still very new to FreeBSD and can't figure out what to do. It seems to be a version/API mismatch.


```
/usr/ports/x11/kde4 # make install clean
===>  Staging for kde-4.12.3_1
===>   kde-4.12.3_1 depends on package: kdeaccessibility>=4.12.3 - found
===>   kde-4.12.3_1 depends on package: kdeadmin>=4.12.3 - found
===>   kde-4.12.3_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/kxsconfig - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/kxsconfig in /usr/ports/x11-themes/kdeartwork4
===>   kdeartwork-4.12.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/eigen2.pc - found
===>   kdeartwork-4.12.3 depends on executable: xscreensaver - found
===>   kdeartwork-4.12.3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/cmake - found
===>   kdeartwork-4.12.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found
===>   kdeartwork-4.12.3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xt.pc - found
===>   kdeartwork-4.12.3 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so - found
===>   kdeartwork-4.12.3 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so - found
===>   kdeartwork-4.12.3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/moc-qt4 - found
===>   kdeartwork-4.12.3 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtOpenGL.so - found
===>   kdeartwork-4.12.3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/qmake-qt4 - found
===>   kdeartwork-4.12.3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/rcc - found
===>   kdeartwork-4.12.3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/uic-qt4 - found
===>   kdeartwork-4.12.3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/automoc4 - found
===>   kdeartwork-4.12.3 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libkdecore.so - found
===>   kdeartwork-4.12.3 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libkexiv2.so - found
===>   kdeartwork-4.12.3 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libkworkspace.so - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/libkworkspace.so in /usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on executable: xrdb - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/cmake - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on executable: pkgconf - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/kbproto.pc - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/glproto.pc - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri2proto.pc - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xau.pc - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcomposite.pc - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcursor.pc - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xdamage.pc - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xdmcp.pc - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xfixes.pc - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xft.pc - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xi.pc - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xinerama.pc - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xkbfile.pc - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xrandr.pc - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xrender.pc - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xres.pc - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xscrnsaver.pc - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xtst.pc - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtDBus.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtDeclarative.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/designer-qt4 - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtGui.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/moc-qt4 - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtNetwork.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtOpenGL.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libphonon.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/qmake-qt4 - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtTest.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/rcc - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtScript.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtSql.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/uic-qt4 - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtXml.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libakonadiprotocolinternals.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/automoc4 - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libkactivities.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libkdecore.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/share/ontology/core/rdf.ontology - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libkpimutils.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libqimageblitz.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libsoprano.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libstreamanalyzer.so.0 - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on shared library: libdbus-1.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on shared library: libck-connector.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on shared library: libpci.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on shared library: libhal.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on shared library: libqalculate.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on shared library: libprison.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on shared library: libboost_thread.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on shared library: libdbusmenu-qt.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on shared library: libfontconfig.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on shared library: libfreetype.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on shared library: libpng15.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on shared library: libjpeg.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on shared library: libxcb-render-util.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on shared library: libxcb-image.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on shared library: libxcb-keysyms.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on shared library: libgps.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on shared library: libintl.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on shared library: libGLU.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on shared library: libEGL.so - found
===>   kde-workspace-4.11.7 depends on shared library: libGLESv2.so - not found
===>    Verifying for libGLESv2.so in /usr/ports/graphics/libglesv2
===>  Building for libglesv2-9.1.7
gmake[7]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/libglesv2/work/Mesa-9.1.7'
Making all in src
gmake[8]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/libglesv2/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src'
Making all in mapi/glapi/gen
gmake[9]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/libglesv2/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/mapi/glapi/gen'
gmake  all-am
gmake[10]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/libglesv2/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/mapi/glapi/gen'
gmake[10]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[10]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/libglesv2/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/mapi/glapi/gen'
gmake[9]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/libglesv2/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/mapi/glapi/gen'
Making all in mapi/glapi
gmake[9]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/libglesv2/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/mapi/glapi'
gmake[9]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[9]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/libglesv2/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/mapi/glapi'
Making all in mapi/es2api
gmake[9]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/libglesv2/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/mapi/es2api'
gmake  all-am
gmake[10]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/libglesv2/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/mapi/es2api'
/bin/mkdir -p ../../../lib;
base=libGLESv2;                                    \
dlname=$(grep dlname= .libs/libGLESv2.la | cut -d "'" -f 2);     \
ver=$(grep current= .libs/libGLESv2.la | cut -d "=" -f 2);       \
ln -f .libs/$dlname ../../../lib/$dlname; \
if [ ! -f ../../../lib/$base.so.$ver ]; then \
  ln -sf $dlname ../../../lib/$base.so.$ver; \
fi;                                                     \
ln -sf $base.so.$ver ../../../lib/$base.so
gmake[10]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/libglesv2/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/mapi/es2api'
gmake[9]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/libglesv2/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/mapi/es2api'
Making all in gtest
gmake[9]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/libglesv2/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/gtest'
gmake[9]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[9]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/libglesv2/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/gtest'
Making all in glsl
gmake[9]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/libglesv2/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/glsl'
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[10]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/libglesv2/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/glsl'
Making all in builtin_compiler
gmake[11]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/libglesv2/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/glsl/builtin_compiler'
  CXX      glsl_lexer.lo
  CXX      glsl_parser.lo
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-builtin-memcmp'c++
: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-builtin-memcmp'
In file included from glsl_parser.yy:29:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/ast.h:30:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_parser_extras.h:35:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_symbol_table.h:34:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/ir.h:33:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_types.h:31:
../../../src/mesa/main/mtypes.h:3420:4: error: unknown type name 'GLDEBUGPROCARB'
   GLDEBUGPROCARB Callback;
   ^
In file included from glsl_lexer.ll:27:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/ast.h:30:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_parser_extras.h:35:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_symbol_table.h:34:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/ir.h:33:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_types.h:31:
../../../src/mesa/main/mtypes.h:3420:4: error: unknown type name 'GLDEBUGPROCARB'
   GLDEBUGPROCARB Callback;
   ^
In file included from glsl_parser.yy:32:
In file included from ../../../src/mesa/main/context.h:52:
In file included from ../../../src/mesa/main/imports.h:41:
../../../src/mesa/main/errors.h:84:31: error: unknown type name 'GLDEBUGPROCARB'
_mesa_DebugMessageCallbackARB(GLDEBUGPROCARB callback,
                              ^
2 errors generated.
gmake[11]: *** [glsl_parser.lo] Error 1
gmake[11]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
1 error generated.
gmake[11]: *** [glsl_lexer.lo] Error 1
gmake[11]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/libglesv2/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/glsl/builtin_compiler'
gmake[10]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[10]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/libglesv2/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/glsl'
gmake[9]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[9]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/libglesv2/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/glsl'
gmake[8]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[8]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/libglesv2/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src'
gmake[7]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[7]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/libglesv2/work/Mesa-9.1.7'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[6]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/libglesv2
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-themes/kdeartwork4
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-themes/kdeartwork4
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kde4
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/kde4
```


----------



## trh411 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: kde4 fails at libglesv2: unknown type name 'GLDEBUGPROCA*



			
				peterotoole said:
			
		

> After using GNU/Linux (mostly Gentoo) for 10 years I decided to try FreeBSD. So far I could'nt even install KDE4. I tried it several times and at the moment I have the following problem after adding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did you add WITH_NEW_XORG to /etc/make.conf? Was it before or after you installed X? If after, remove it and re-try your x11/kde4 installation.


----------



## peterotoole (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: kde4 fails at libglesv2: unknown type name 'GLDEBUGPROCA*

X is in /usr/ports/x11, right? I am not sure because it also contains other packages? I ran `make deinstall install` there and there were compile errors again. Like the one above but with another macro identifier.
After that I decided to start with a bare system again and ran
`# pkg_delete -f -a
# rm -rf /var/db/pkg /var/db/ports /usr/loca`
and from there I tried to install x11/kde4 again with `make -DBATCH install clean` but it failed once more. As far as I can see it fails where it checks if x11/libxxcb is installed imediatelly registers installation for libxcb-1.9.3 as automatic and then pkg-static makes a lstat and doesn't find any files. I suppose the "getting a bare system" part failed somehow.

I just downloaded the image again and will probably reinstall it completely to get a really bare system.


----------

